# Tax allowance in HK



## D1611 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone knows if you working in HK and your spouse and children remains liviing in UK and you are repsonsilbe for the out-goings does that allows me to claim the married and child tax reduction?

Many thanks,

David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are still married and you are living in Hong Kong the answer is YES


----------



## D1611 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

